# Excellent fit/finish and ergonomics, but feels underpowered



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.

next time try one of these,only $59.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought one of those about 2 years ago based on mostly positive reviews for ROS's in that price range (~$60 if memory serves). I'm happy with it but then I don't have anything to compare it to. I will say you probably made the right choice going with the canvas dust bag. The hard case is a pain in the ass to open and clean. Plus you don't have the tactile feedback for how full it is like you do with a cloth bag.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> I bought one of those about 2 years ago based on mostly positive reviews for ROS s in that price range (~$60 if memory serves). I m happy with it but then I don t have anything to compare it to. I will say you probably made the right choice going with the canvas dust bag. The hard case is a pain in the ass to open and clean. Plus you don t have the tactile feedback for how full it is like you do with a cloth bag.
> 
> - muleskinner


The hard case is a pain to open and clean. I almost exclusively go with active dust collection with a shop vac or dust extractor connected, not a canvas dust bag.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for a thorough review. I try to keep up because you never know when you might be in the market for a new ROS.



> Thanks for the review.
> 
> next time try one of these,only $59.
> 
> - a1Jim


Jim,

How is the dust collection on the Milwaukee?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Brad
I have two Milwaukee.s, one's connected to Fein vac and the other I use with it's standard dust collection ,The standard collection does as well as any of the other 7 ROS's I have.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I had this sander for two days. I thought it worked well but it would start vibrating like crazy for a few seconds every couple of minutes. Like buck right off the work piece vibrate. Looked at some amazon reviews and it sounded like a few people had the same problem and that there are a few duds out there. If you get a good one though it seemed like a decent sander. I've got a dewalt now and like it for the most part. Not as comfortable as the Bosch though.


----------



## Jwhite2418 (Feb 28, 2018)

I've owned two of these and I will never buy one again. I am a Bosch guy too. All my power tools (routers, drills cordless screw guns/drills) are Bosch hence I gave another one a shot. Basically its junk. Jumps all over the place and NO it hasn't hit the floor, even replaced the pad to no avail. SO spend your money elsewhere! these are garbage


----------

